# Small Skidder



## maddog (Dec 29, 2016)

I cut cedar in northeast ky and also firewood. would like some input and pics of small skidders that would be good for what i need. thanks in advance


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 29, 2016)

Deere 440's series a b c all good machines depending on how much abuse they have gotten.

Timberjack in the 200's i.e. 206 210 etc

Clark 664 or 666, though the 666 is more of a midsize skidder, and 664's are rare.

Garrett,CanCar,Treefarmer all about the same (all licensed from garrett) garrett 10-15-16 or 21's CanCar/Treefarmer C4 or C5

There are a few more out there, but more rare, Masey Furgeson, and Case both made skidders, Pettibone (If I remember they are the continuation of Treefarmer/Garrett)

If you plan on going with a small skidder then your pretty much looking at line skidders I.E. winch and chokers, putting a grapple on a smaller machine can be done, but its really not meant for it and will increase the center of gravity to absurd levels.

On the same note if you wan't a new skidder first they are stupid expensive and second no one makes a small one, Third they pretty much all come with grapples now. (If you do plan on buying new, can I have 20k its for a good cause...)


----------



## Marshy (Dec 29, 2016)

The John Deere 440B skidders feel like a lot more machine than the A's. If you come across a C then get it. They all have amount the exact same footprint and weight. The C's had a little wider tire. Lots of people in the north east still use them.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 30, 2016)

It's hard to beat a JD 540, even a small sawed off runt such as myself is hard put to fit in the cab of a 440.


----------



## SliverPicker (Jan 1, 2017)

C5D with C6 axles, 5 cylinder Deutz with a grapple and winch. Works great. You can turn more with the winch than the grapple if you have enough chokers.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2017)

Cat 518. The most reliable and Efficient machine in its day. Still going on farm duty.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 11, 2017)

Marshy said:


> The John Deere 440B skidders feel like a lot more machine than the A's. If you come across a C then get it. They all have amount the exact same footprint and weight. The C's had a little wider tire. Lots of people in the north east still use them.



Wasn't the C longer? I know they could be setup with a grapple.

Anymore a 648 is "small"... I mean shoot the 948 can about carry a 648 in its geapple.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 11, 2017)

not sure on the 440c but the a and b if it had the powershift option will be about a foot longer then the psycho range version


----------

